
Show HN: CoderTest – TDD/BDD focused programming interviews - nnspace
https://codertest.io
======
nnspace
This project started off as a side-project on secure code execution because I
wanted to figure out Repl.it and HackerRank worked. I tried experiments with
different technologies like Firecracker [1], AWS Lambda [2] and gVisor [3].
They are all great technologies but I ended up with a solution using a
combination of VMs and Docker containers to execute user generated code.

[1] [https://github.com/firecracker-
microvm/firecracker](https://github.com/firecracker-microvm/firecracker)

[2] [https://aws.amazon.com/lambda](https://aws.amazon.com/lambda)

[3] [https://github.com/google/gvisor](https://github.com/google/gvisor)

~~~
mav3rick
VMs + Containers is what Chromebooks use too to give a secure Linux
environment. Checkout "crostini".

~~~
nnspace
I guess great minds think alike! It's gratifying to see the smart engineers @
Google use a similar solution to solve the security problem. Unfortunately, it
seems Crostini is tied heavily to ChromeOS.

~~~
mav3rick
Firecracker actually forked the technology pinning Crostini.

------
peternicky
Looks like you have some great ideas here, I’ve been interested in code
execution systems similar to this and would love to read your source code.

~~~
nnspace
Actually I'm planning on releasing the system as a standalone API CodeRun [1].

[1] [https://coderun.codertest.io](https://coderun.codertest.io)

